# Hoffmaster State Park hosts Sportsmen for Youth Day



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 16 AUG 04
CONTACT: Kenneth Wilson, 231-798-3711

Hoffmaster State Park hosts Sportsmen for Youth Day

State recreation officials today announced Sportsmen for Youth Day, Sept.11, at P.J. Hoffmaster State Park in Muskegon. 

The annual event, presented in cooperation with 23 Muskegon-area sporting and conservation organizations, is designed to help Michigan youth discover a greater appreciation for the out-of-doors.

The day features hands-on activities, special demonstrations and educational displays presented by the participating organizations. All youngsters must be accompanied by a parent or guardian at a ratio of at least one parent or guardian per five youth in attendance. All youth can enter drawings for special door prizes, and hot dogs and refreshments are provided to the kids free of charge. 

Sportsmen for Youth Day activities are free; however, a state park motor vehicle permit is required for entry into the park. Permits are $6 for the day or $24 for a resident annual permit, which is valid at any state park.

P.J. Hoffmaster State Park is located at 6585 Lake Harbor Rd,, Muskegon. Take US-31 to the Pontaluna Rd. exit and go west three miles to the park entrance. Call the park at 231-798-3711 for more information.

Overflow parking for vehicles with a state park motor vehicle permit is available at the Muskegon Motorcycle Club, three-quarters of a mile north on Lake Harbor Rd. A shuttle will take visitors from this parking lot to the event.
###


----------

